# Hissing/Whoosh Noise While Playing dvd's on LCD TV



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

When I try to play a dvd on my sony blu ray player, if I utilize the lcd tv's speakers, I get a whoosh
or hissing or wind like sound in the background, it might even rise and fall with the dialogue but I'm
not certain. It is a cheap Insignia TV, when I use the speaker out port to my stereo there is no
noise. I am using a hdmi cable.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try using a different HDMI cable.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

MysteryMan said:


> Try using a different HDMI cable.


Replaced the cable, same noise, again when using the audio out 3.5mm jack to stereo, sound is fine, sound is also fine while playing netflix, youtube etc. only when playing a dvd and using the tv audio without sending it to the stereo, is it possible there is some audio setting that needs to be changed? Either that or I will have to return this dvd player, it is a sony $70 blu ray player.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check the audio settings on both your Insignia TV and Sony Blu-ray Player.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

MysteryMan said:


> Check the audio settings on both your Insignia TV and Sony Blu-ray Player.


I have and I have tried turning some of them on and off to no avail, the problem is that on the Blu-Ray player I don't understand what some of the settings are for, i.e. PCM etc. The TV has basic audio settings.


----------

